# Rockwool question?



## Poser (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey all, I was just curious. for those of you that are using rockwook cubes how are you using them? Ive seen them used in many different type of techniques and systems from small cubes to big cubes in aeropinic,NFT, DWC, ebb n flows.  Ive also seen them used on large slabs of rockwool and in trays/ pots with layers of grow rocks. I've also seen the large cubes as the final stage and manually watered with nothing else needed.  so i was curious on how everyone else uses them.


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 26, 2006)

Poser said:
			
		

> Hey all, I was just curious. for those of you that are using rockwook cubes how are you using them? Ive seen them used in many different type of techniques and systems from small cubes to big cubes in aeropinic,NFT, DWC, ebb n flows. Ive also seen them used on large slabs of rockwool and in trays/ pots with layers of grow rocks. I've also seen the large cubes as the final stage and manually watered with nothing else needed. so i was curious on how everyone else uses them.


 

Hi mate

Ill be starting my first grow in a week or so.I have got my NFT system set up i just cut holes in the plasticy sheet that sits over thetank for the rockwool to sit on. Cut it to desired size.  Hope this helps mate im a newbie


----------



## Poser (Oct 26, 2006)

hey thanks for the quick response, im pretty new also.. but this is my 2nd grow and i was just seeing what everyone else is doing and trying to weigh in my options on which works the best or which most people use and or is most convient


----------



## rockydog (Oct 26, 2006)

I use them in my dome for clones and I will use them in hydroton in my ebb & flow system


----------



## KADE (Oct 26, 2006)

I use either 5" cubes in 6" pots... or 4" cubes in 3.75" pots.


----------



## Poser (Oct 27, 2006)

KADE- im guessing from your sig its an aeroponic system correct?


----------



## KADE (Oct 27, 2006)

More or less...  i'm gearing up a combination of a couple right now... I dont wanna risk sprayers with winter and powerloss coming up... so i'm going drip... but the roots will still be suspended in air for maximum oxygen.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 27, 2006)

Currently I am in 6 inch cubes in a bed/tray style set-up. Before I was running the six inchers in an ebb and flow bucket system.


----------

